#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Несколько вопросов об отношении буддистов линии тхеравада к другим традициям

## Dondhup

Правильно ли я  понял исходя из ответов буддистов линии тхеравада в других ветках.
С точки и зрения тхеравады:
1) Махаяна и ваджраяна - еретические воззрения
2) При переходе их них в тхераваду необходимо отказываться от Прибежища и раскаиваться в этих еретические воззрениях
т.е фактически отказаться от

Я прихожу под защиту Будды, Дхармы и  Высшего Собрания Святых вплоть до достижения Пробуждения
Пусть я даянием и другими деяниями, на благо всех живущих достигну состояния Будды.
(Это перевод с тибетского.)

3) Единственная чистая буддийская школа - это тхеравада, только сутры тхеравады являются Словом Будды, а сутры Махаяны и Тантры Ваджраяны никакого отношения  к Учению Будды не имеют
4) Уровень Архата достигаемый в тхераваде не соотвествует уровню Архата который достиг Будда Шакьямуни т.е. Архаты не могу менять второстепенные правила Винаи в зависимости от внешний условий

----------


## Топпер

Доброе утро.

Посмотрите две верхние темы в этом разделе.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> 2) При переходе их них в Тхераваду необходимо отказываться от Прибежища и раскаиваться в еретических воззрениях Махаяны и Ваджраяны:


Вау! Как говорит один комик на MTV: "Звезда - в шоке!".  :Smilie:  

Неужели это правда?

----------


## Топпер

Это если по науке делать.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Это если по науке делать.


По науке? Это как?

----------


## До

> Неужели это правда?


http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=9528

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=9528


Сурово, однако! Я счастлив, что в нашей традиции нет таких жестких ограничений.  :Smilie:

----------


## Норбу

В каждой традиции свой метод, но чтобы его использовать нужно строго и внимательно соблюдать условия чтобы этот метод работал! Поэтому я не вижу ничего страшного в таких правилах. Значит для этого метода они необходимы.

----------


## Fritz

> 3) Единственная чистая буддийская школа - это тхеравада, только сутры тхеравады являются Словом Будды, а сутры Махаяны и Тантры Ваджраяны никакого отношения к Учению Будды не имеют


Преподобный Паллеканде Ратанасара Махатхера, год назад сказал, что северный буддизм это тоже слово Будды и надо читать литературу по нему.

----------


## Топпер

Да, там тоже много полезного.

----------


## Fritz

Интересно, можно ли вносить изменения в тхеравадинский формат, на соборе или ещё как-нибудь? Отказ от нетхеравадинского  прибежища с целью принять тхеравадинское - реально нездоровое действие и смысл его утрачен, времена изменились. Более того, отказ от Прибежища (одинакового в тхераваде и нетхераваде)считаю невозможным в принципе, т.к. если когда-то человек принял, то отказаться уже невозможно, а если отказался то значит по-настоящему и не принимал. Это равносильно тому, что человек уяснил для себя что небо голубое, а трава зелёная, а тут ему предложили отказаться от этого воззрения на время.
Я бы изменил правило на допущение "ранних Прибежищ", где тхеравадинское самое аутентичное (глуповато всё равно звучит, но так имхо правильнее).

----------


## Huandi

А зачем нужно принимать прибежище еще в одной традиции? Нравится - следуйте ей, помогайте общине монахов. От принятия прибежища ничего по сути не изменится. Тем более, раз уже принято в другой традиции, и статус "официального буддиста" имеется.

----------


## Zom

> Более того, отказ от Прибежища (одинакового в тхераваде и нетхераваде)считаю невозможным в принципе, т.к. если когда-то человек принял, то отказаться уже невозможно, а если отказался то значит по-настоящему и не принимал. Это равносильно тому, что человек уяснил для себя что небо голубое, а трава зелёная, а тут ему предложили отказаться от этого воззрения на время.


Ну вы так говорите, будто бы *знаете*, что Будда и архаты были просветлёнными, а его учение вне всяких сомнений ведёт к освобождению -)) Это называется "поставить себя на место Сотапанны" -)

----------


## Fritz

Что значит "поставить себя на место Сотапанны" я так и не понял, ибо книжек не читал, а будда и архаты действительно просветлённые и учение их ведёт конечно не к освобождению, но к соответствующему результату, к буддовости, скажем так. А как иначе? Иначе никакие они не будды и не архаты вовсе. Тут как с небом и травой.




> А зачем нужно принимать прибежище еще в одной традиции? Нравится - следуйте ей, помогайте общине монахов. От принятия прибежища ничего по сути не изменится. Тем более, раз уже принято в другой традиции, и статус "официального буддиста" имеется.


В традиции никто прибежища и не принимает, и не собирается. В традиции нет драгоценностей. А так, замечание правильное - мирян не касается это правило, а только тех, кто монахом хочет стать.
Делаем вывод - нетхеравадинские мирянин или монах не могут стать монахами в рамках тхеравады. Как говорится ужос.

----------


## Топпер

> В традиции никто прибежища и не принимает, и не собирается. В традиции нет драгоценностей.


Но есть то или иное *понимание* этих Драгоценностей.
Например, понимание Будды, как полностью освободившегося и ушедшего в безостаточную Ниббану, не будет совпадать с пониманием Будды, продолжающим действовать на благо живых существ, бытующим в Махаяне.

Понимание Дхаммы, ведущей к Ниббане не будет совпадать с Дхармой в Махаяне: и методы и *цели* разные. 

Понимание Сангхи - как восьми типов Благородных личностей и трёх типов Будд, не совпадёт с пониманием Сангхи Махаяны с её многочисленными эманациями и тулку.

Соответственно, человек не может принять то или иное воззрение одновременно. Ибо, либо одно, при этом будет неполным или неправильным или другое.

Принимая Прибежище в той или иной традиции, вы принимаете трактовку и цели этой традиции. Вот поэтому и приходится принимать заново Прибежище.
Но это, как я уже писал в этой теме выше, если действовать "по науке"




> Делаем вывод - нетхеравадинские мирянин или монах не могут стать монахами в рамках тхеравады. Как говорится ужос.


А что тут удивительного? Вас же, наверное, не удивляет, что неправославный мирянин, например, лютеранин,  не может стать православным монахом?

----------


## Dondhup

Соответственно, человек не может принять то или иное воззрение одновременно. Ибо, либо одно, при этом будет неполным или неправильным или другое.
--------
Чже Цонкапа очень хорошо показал в Ламриме непротиворечивость Учения Будды.
Для меня Прибежище принимаемое в тхераваде ничем не отличаеться принципиально от Прибежища принимаемого в тибетской линии.
А воззрения могут быть разной степени глубины. Например никто из нас не верит что наша Земля это плоский диск с горой Меру в центре.


В традиции никто прибежища и не принимает, и не собирается. В традиции нет драгоценностей.
-----------
Под традицией в буддизме понимаются Учителя линии преемственности, а это уже объекты Прибежища, особенно в Ваджраяне.

----------


## Топпер

> Чже Цонкапа очень хорошо показал в Ламриме непротиворечивость Учения Будды.
> Для меня Прибежище принимаемое в тхераваде ничем не отличаеться принципиально от Прибежища принимаемого в тибетской линии.
> А воззрения могут быть разной степени глубины.


Вот здесь, как раз, и кроется разница. Не думаю, что тхеравадинская Сангха в том же Таиланде согласится с такой постановкой вопроса.



> В традиции никто прибежища и не принимает, и не собирается. В традиции нет драгоценностей.


Сангхи разные. Дхамма разная.

----------


## Huandi

> Соответственно, человек не может принять то или иное воззрение одновременно. Ибо, либо одно, при этом будет неполным или неправильным или другое.


Это наивная точка зрения. Воззрение есть методология. И ничто не мешает использовать сразу несколько. Например, ученый физик вполне может пользоваться сразу несколькими, противоречащими одна другой, теориями. Разумеется, не смешивая, а именно пользуясь как разными инструментами.

----------


## Dondhup

Это печально.
Особенно если придерживаться мнения - "Сангхи разные. Дхамма разная."
Хотя в принципе почему так происходит понятно.

----------


## Fritz

> А что тут удивительного? Вас же, наверное, не удивляет, что неправославный мирянин, например, лютеранин, не может стать православным монахом?


Нет, разница всё же есть. В христианских конфессиях объектом прибежища является церковь, как одна из драгоценностей (типа тело Христа), а в буддийских традициях все драгоценности идентичны.




> Но есть то или иное понимание этих Драгоценностей.
> Например, понимание Будды, как полностью освободившегося и ушедшего в безостаточную Ниббану, не будет совпадать с пониманием Будды, продолжающим действовать на благо живых существ, бытующим в Махаяне.


Это чтоже, выходит, что Щакьямуни по становлению буддой ушёл в безостаточность, а 40 лет по лесам ходила еретическая эманация или тулку?




> Понимание Дхаммы, ведущей к Ниббане не будет совпадать с Дхармой в Махаяне: и методы и цели разные.


А у меня совпадает. Что делать теперь и не знаю.




> Понимание Сангхи - как восьми типов Благородных личностей и трёх типов Будд, не совпадёт с пониманием Сангхи Махаяны с её многочисленными эманациями и тулку.


Эманации и тулку - рабочая терминология которой нет в тхераваде, если нет терминологии, то не значит что нет процесса к которому применима эта терминология.




> Принимая Прибежище в той или иной традиции, вы принимаете трактовку и цели этой традиции.


Они одинаковы в тхераваде и махаяне. Противоядие - интенсивное и разностороннееизучение матчасти.




> Под традицией в буддизме понимаются Учителя линии преемственности, а это уже объекты Прибежища, особенно в Ваджраяне.


Не совсем так. Шакьямуни не был ни в какой традиции, а Цонкапа вообще в другой. Традиция - один из инструментов, а не цель, т.е. прибежище. Хочешь я тебе книжку Нагарджуны дам почитать.

----------


## Топпер

> Это наивная точка зрения. Воззрение есть методология. И ничто не мешает использовать сразу несколько. Например, ученый физик вполне может пользоваться сразу несколькими, противоречащими одна другой, теориями. Разумеется, не смешивая, а именно пользуясь как разными инструментами.


Я думаю, что с этим вопросом лучше обратится к Будде. Он, почему то, не стал придерживаться в качестве альтернативной теории вед.

----------


## До

> Чже Цонкапа очень хорошо показал в Ламриме непротиворечивость Учения Будды. Для меня Прибежище принимаемое в тхераваде ничем не отличаеться принципиально от Прибежища принимаемого в тибетской линии. А воззрения могут быть разной степени глубины.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Вот здесь, как раз, и кроется разница. Не думаю, что тхеравадинская Сангха в том же Таиланде согласится с такой постановкой вопроса.


К слову, махаяна же учение для бодхисаттв, которые приводят существ к освобождению в том числе и с помощью _не махаянских_ методов. Махаяна признаёт все учения Будды и настоящий махаянист _не может_ оспаривать истинность и эффективность никакого учения Будды.

----------


## Fritz

А где сейчас можно немахаяну обнаружить, особенно если учесть, что Щакьямуни - махаянист. Даже архаты продолжают есть, пить и жить (читай совершать неблагие деяния) заботясь о Сангхе. Немахаяна - это миф. Хинаяна - это "уход в нирвану", предложенный Марой.

----------


## До

> А где сейчас можно немахаяну обнаружить, особенно если учесть, что Щакьямуни - махаянист. Даже архаты продолжают есть, пить и жить (читай совершать неблагие деяния) заботясь о Сангхе. Немахаяна - это миф. Хинаяна - это "уход в нирвану", предложенный Марой.


Прикольное рассуждение.

----------


## Топпер

> Нет, разница всё же есть. В христианских конфессиях объектом прибежища является церковь, как одна из драгоценностей (типа тело Христа), а в буддийских традициях все драгоценности идентичны.


Именно, что разные.
Будда ушедший в безостаточную ниббану в Тхераваде  или Будда продолжающий действовать в сансаре, согласно махаянсим воззрениям.

Дхаммы - разные однозначно. Цели пути разные: достижение Ниббаны или Состяния Будды (неприбывающая нирвана в которой он находится по махаянским воззрениям)

Сангхи разные: 8 Арьяпуггала в Тхераваде и Бодхисаттвы 10 бхуми + Будды с эманациями продолжающие действовать в  Махаяне.



> Это чтоже, выходит, что Щакьямуни по становлению буддой ушёл в безостаточность, а 40 лет по лесам ходила еретическая эманация или тулку?


Я имею в виду после Махапариниббаны.



> Эманации и тулку - рабочая терминология которой нет в тхераваде, если нет терминологии, то не значит что нет процесса к которому применима эта терминология.


Тхеравада не включает подобную терминологию в свои концепции. Махаяна - включает. Налицо разница в возрениях.

----------


## Топпер

> К слову, махаяна же учение для бодхисаттв, которые приводят существ к освобождению в том числе и с помощью _не махаянских_ методов. Махаяна признаёт все учения Будды и настоящий махаянист _не может_ оспаривать истинность и эффективность никакого учения Будды.


Совершенно верно. Это называется, если мне память не изменяет, инклутивизм: поглощение через объявление конкурирующей традиции частным случаем своей. Т.е. с точки зрения Махаяны Тхеравада - частный случай Махаяны.

Но Тхеравада не придерживается подобного взгляда.

----------


## Fritz

Нет, разницы в воззрениях нет, если есть разница в терминологии, особенно если где-то не ввели эту терминологию, т.е. действие есть, а название ему не дали, причём, удобное название, способствующее действию.




> Будда ушедший в безостаточную ниббану в Тхераваде или Будда продолжающий действовать в сансаре, согласно махаянсим воззрениям.


Выходит, что Сакьямуни не стал буддой, или логика в Тхераваде не в почёте? Если да, то нет разницы между Тхеравадой и Исламом.




> Я имею в виду после Махапариниббаны.


А до того, что Будда буддой и не был, выходит? Или он говорил о том, что сам не испытал и чего не знает?




> Сангхи разные: 8 Арьяпуггала в Тхераваде и Бодхисаттвы 10 бхуми + Будды с эманациями продолжающие действовать в Махаяне.


Также как и Микола с Николаем - разные люди. Про эманации я уже намекал. Но лучше всго таки уяснить для себя досконально что это такое, а потом утверждения выкладывать. И что за слово-то такое европейское- эманация.))))

----------


## Топпер

> Это печально.
> Особенно если придерживаться мнения - "Сангхи разные. Дхамма разная."
> Хотя в принципе почему так происходит понятно.


Ничего печального. Наоборот это хорошо: После нахождения различий, ищутся и общие стороны. А их тоже немало. И на основании общих сторон происходит взаимодействите. Просто чёткое обозначение тех или иных аспектов создаёт меньше путаницы.

----------


## Топпер

> Нет, разницы в воззрениях нет, если есть разница в терминологии, особенно если где-то не ввели эту терминологию, т.е. действие есть, а название ему не дали, причём, удобное название, способствующее действию.


Это ваше личное понимание. Не буду с ним спорить.
Но Сангхи Тхеравады вряд ли с ним согласятся.



> Выходит, что Сакьямуни не стал буддой, или логика в Тхераваде не в почёте? Если да, то нет разницы между Тхеравадой и Исламом.


Не понял? Почему не стал?



> А до того, что Будда буддой и не был, выходит? Или он говорил о том, что сам не испытал и чего не знает?


До того он находился в Ниббане с остатком.



> Также как и Микола с Николаем - разные люди. Про эманации я уже намекал. Но лучше всго таки уяснить для себя досконально что это такое, а потом утверждения выкладывать.


Нет. В суттах чётко говориться о восьми типах личностей достойных почитания. Никаких Бодхисатт 10 бхуми там нет. Это поздние изобретения.

----------


## Fritz

> Не понял? Почему не стал?


Ну раз продолжал действовать в сансаре, обучая людей тому, опыта чего у него не было. По вашей логике, если есть разница между "нирваной с остатком" и махапариниббаной. Или это всё рабочая терминология?  :Wink: 




> Но Сангхи Тхеравады вряд ли с ним согласятся.


Если они изучат вопрос досконально. А то ведь никто ничего не знает и не изучал вопрос и на основании своего незнания северные называют тхераваду хинаяной а южники махаяну ересью. Вот преподобный Ратнасара Махатхера из Ланки изучал вопрос, в том числе находясь непосредственно в  Калмыкии и Бурятии, и выводы свои озвучил.
А так, если по-простому  выражаться, то если некая "сангха" утверждает, что небо зелёное, то это и не Сангха уже.




> В суттах чётко говорится


В суттах многое и не говорится вовсе. Толи забыли, толи не всё записали, полагаясь на устную передачу или ещё из каких соображений.

----------


## До

> Совершенно верно. Это называется, если мне память не изменяет, инклутивизм: поглощение через объявление конкурирующей традиции частным случаем своей. Т.е. с точки зрения Махаяны Тхеравада - частный случай Махаяны.


Вообще-то это не _инклюзивизм_, так как он предполагает равноправие всех религий. Махаяна не предполагает, что брахманизм верен, а лишь то, что Будда не ошибался и признание махаянских сутр.

Если уж приводить раскрытие отношений, то махаяна, это скорее дальнейшая разработка, а не инклюзивизм. Причем разработка темы не той же самой, (освобождение - она уже полностью охвачена), а некоего другого ответления (о бодхисаттвах), которое охвачено не так полно. Вот в этом направлении (о бодхисаттвах) могут быть и _есть_ противоречия. А в теме о освобождении от страдания в махаяне нет никаких ни других ни, тем более, более крутых поучений, Никаи просто признаются каноном и всё.




> Но Тхеравада не придерживается подобного взгляда.


Я и не спорю. Я говорю про это:



> Ничего печального. Наоборот это хорошо: После нахождения различий, ищутся и общие стороны. А их тоже немало. И на основании общих сторон происходит взаимодействите. Просто чёткое обозначение тех или иных аспектов создаёт меньше путаницы.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну раз продолжал действовать в сансаре, обучая людей тому, опыта чего у него не было. По вашей логике, если есть разница между "нирваной с остатком" и махапариниббаной. Или это всё рабочая терминология?


Это официальная тхеравадинская концепция:Саупадисеса Ниббана и Анупадисеса Ниббана. Первой Готама Будда достиг под деревом Бодхи. Второй - под саловыми деревьями. После этого, Будда не действует в мире.



> Если они изучат вопрос досконально. А то ведь никто ничего не знает и не изучал вопрос и на основании своего незнания северные называют тхераваду хинаяной а южники махаяну ересью.


Вопрос досконально изучался ещё на втором и третьем Соборах. Тхера Могалипутта даже написал Катаватху на эту тему.



> Вот преподобный Ратнасара Махатхера из Ланки изучал вопрос, в том числе находясь непосредственно в  Калмыкии и Бурятии, и выводы свои озвучил.
> А так, если по-простому  выражаться, то если некая "сангха" утверждает, что небо зелёное, то это и не Сангха уже.


Т.к. Саду я знаю лично очень давно, я замечу, что порой он делает несколько вольные обобщения. 
В любом случае всё сказанное им - это его частное богословское мнение.
Вы спросите у него в следующий раз: готов ли он изменить Типитаку, и всё станет ясно.

----------


## Fritz

> Тхера Могалипутта даже написал Катаватху на эту тему.


Это Типитака? Типитака рекомендует Тхера Могалипутте вообще что-то песать от себя?




> После этого, Будда не действует в мире.


Т.е. становится бодхисаттвой, тулку и т.п., и действует в "чистых землях"?




> Если уж приводить раскрытие отношений, то махаяна, это скорее дальнейшая разработка, а не инклюзивизм.


Развитие не есть отрицание или искажение. Инклюзивизм это вообще другое, это когда Будду объявляют аватаром Вишну. А без махаяны, этого комментария на ПК, имхо, тхеравада остаётся с массой логических ошибок, народным буддизмом.

----------


## Топпер

> Это Типитака? Типитака рекомендует Тхера Могалипутте вообще что-то песать от себя?


Да, Катаватху входит в Канон.



> Т.е. становится бодхисаттвой, тулку и т.п., и действует в "чистых землях"?


Нет. Уходит в Ниббану.



> А без махаяны, этого комментария на ПК, имхо, тхеравада остаётся с массой логических ошибок, народным буддизмом.


Махаяна - это не комментарий на Палийский Канон. Махаянская Трипитака - имеет в своём составе иные сутры.

Насчёт Тхеравады, как скопища ошибок и народных верований - комментрировать не буду. Это высказывание на вашей совести.



> Развитие не есть отрицание или искажение. Инклюзивизм это вообще другое, это когда Будду объявляют аватаром Вишну.


Это мнение Махаяны. В Тхераваде полагают, что всё нужное для Пути уже есть в Палийском Каноне.

----------


## Fritz

> Да, Катаватху входит в Канон.


Т.е. до записок Тхера Могалипутты Канона не существовало, Будда не давал ещё Канон?




> Нет. Уходит в Ниббану.


Да вроде никуда и не уходит, а здесь, 40 лет в лесу, свинину с грибами ест, НБВЖС. Или не НБВЖС.




> Махаяна - это не комментарий на Палийский Канон. Махаянская Трипитака - имеет в своём составе иные сутры.


Ну как это не комментарий, когда махаянские авторы постоянно его цитируют. Сутры могут быть разными, а вот смысл (цель) неизменными. В ПК сутрах много явно неясных моментов, разрешимых только с помощью махаяны, и разрешённых таки более поздними позднейшими буддистами.

Пока, согласно ПК, Будда состояния будды не достиг и проповедовал то, о чём представления не имел. Логично, особенно учитывая то, что Канона, его смысла не существовало при становлении Буддой буддой.
Всё имхо разумеется.

----------


## Топпер

> Т.е. до записок Тхера Могалипутты Канона не существовало, Будда не давал ещё Канон?


Существовал с момента Певрого Собора. 
Но до Третьего он дополнялся.



> Да вроде никуда и не уходит, а здесь, 40 лет в лесу, свинину с грибами ест, НБВЖС. Или не НБВЖС.


Это Саупадисеса Ниббана. Я же имел в виду Анупадисеса Ниббану.



> Ну как это не комментарий, когда махаянские авторы постоянно его цитируют. Сутры могут быть разными, а вот смысл (цель) неизменными.


Смысл, во многих сутрах очень иной, нежели в палийских суттах. 



> В ПК сутрах много явно неясных моментов, разрешимых только с помощью махаяны, и разрешённых таки более поздними позднейшими буддистами.


Неясных моментов для кого? Для Тхеравадинов всё ясно.



> Пока, согласно ПК, Будда состояния будды не достиг и проповедовал то, о чём представления не имел.


Достиг Ниббаны с остатком. После Махапариниббаны Будда Готама уже не действует.

----------


## Fritz

Стало быть,  Будда Готама, не действует? Его, Будды Готамы нет? А может быть не его нет, но кого-то другого нет? ))) Можно как-то подтвердить, доказать  всё это? А вцелом, выглядит как неплохой материальчик для Кураева.)))




> Существовал с момента Певрого Собора.
> Но до Третьего он дополнялся.


Значит либо есть 2 канона, либо один из них не канон. А также возможны дополнения в том числе перечёркивающие 2 первых издания. Говоря по еретически - Палийский Канон пуст.

----------


## Топпер

> Стало быть,  Будда Готама, не действует? Его, Будды Готамы нет? А может быть не его нет, но кого-то другого нет? ))) Можно как-то подтвердить, доказать  всё это?


Будда в Ниббане. В Ниббане нет 5 ккхандх. Через, что он будет действовать в сансаре?



> Значит либо есть 2 канона, либо один из них не канон. А также возможны дополнения в том числе перечёркивающие 2 первых издания.


Посмотрите историю расколов. Кто от кого откалывался и кто не соглашался с существующим каноном.

----------


## Fritz

> Будда в Ниббане.


Значит пребывает, т.е. действует. А говорили вначале, что не действует. Так есть Будда в природе, раз нет скандх, или его нет? Если его нет, то что свидетельствует в пользу утверждения что именно его нет, а не чего-то\кого-то иного? И стал ли Будда полным окончательным  буддой до Махапаринирваны?

----------


## Топпер

> Значит пребывает, т.е. действует. А говорили вначале, что не действует. Так есть Будда в природе, раз нет скандх, или его нет? Если его нет, то что свидетельствует в пользу утверждения что именно его нет, а не чего-то\кого-то иного?


Если быть точным, то невозможно сказать существует он или не существует. Ниббана за пределами нашего восприятия. Но в сансаре он не действует.

----------


## Fritz

Это уже не буддизм, когда за пределами восприятия. И если в сансаре не действует, то где действует?... По кругу пошли, как со свидетелями иеговы))))

----------


## Топпер

> Это уже не буддизм, когда за пределами восприятия


Буддизм. Как раз это и есть концепция Ниббаны.



> И если в сансаре не действует, то где действует


Если нельзя даже сказать, существует или не существует, то как можно говорить о действует или не действует? Сам вопрос не схватывает своих пределов.
Но в сансаре точно не существует, ибо нет сансарных дхамм в его потоке сознания.

----------


## Fritz

> Буддизм. Как раз это и есть концепция Ниббаны.


Так это небуддийская концепция Ниббаны, в данном случае метафизическая. Всё запредельное восприятию - метафизика.




> Если нельзя даже сказать, существует или не существует, то как можно говорить о действует или не действует? Сам вопрос не схватывает своих пределов.


Существование - это неэлементарное явление, одним из его компонентов является действие, в принципе существование - разновидность действия, в ПС это бхава. 




> Но в сансаре точно не существует, ибо нет сансарных дхамм в его потоке сознания.


А что, существует что-то помимо сансары? Если да, то опять же это не буддизм. В буддизме, особенно в буддизме Палийского канона, все запредельные виды бытия не определяются.

----------


## Топпер

> Так это небуддийская концепция Ниббаны, в данном случае метафизическая. Всё запредельное восприятию - метафизика.


У вас неверные сведения относительно тхеравады.



> Действительно, существует сфера, где нет ни твёрдого, ни жидкого, ни тепла, ни движения, ни этого мира, ни какого-либо другого мира, ни солнца, ни луны. 
> 
> Я называю это никогда не возникающим, не исчезающим, не остающимся неизменным, не рождающимся, не умирающим. Это — конец страдания. 
> Уд. VIII. 1 
> Существует Нерождённое, Невозникшее, Несозданное, Неконструированное. И если бы не существовало этого Нерождённого, этого Невозникшего, этого Несозданного, Неконструированного, то покинуть мир рождённого, возникшего, созданного, конструированного, было бы невозможно. 
> Но поскольку существует Нерождённое, Невозникшее, Несозданное, Неконструированное, есть возможность покинуть мир рождённого, возникшего, созданного, конструированного. 
> Уд. VIII. 3





> Существование - это неэлементарное явление, одним из его компонентов является действие, в принципе существование - разновидность действия, в ПС это бхава.


Вот такого существования у Будды в Ниббане нет.



> А что, существует что-то помимо сансары? Если да, то опять же это не буддизм. В буддизме, особенно в буддизме Палийского канона, все запредельные виды бытия не определяются.


Помимо сансары существует Ниббана. 
Насчёт запредельных видов бытия цитаты выше я привёл.

----------


## Fritz

> Действительно, существует сфера, где нет ни твёрдого, ни жидкого, ни тепла, ни движения, ни этого мира, ни какого-либо другого мира, ни солнца, ни луны.
> 
> Я называю это никогда не возникающим, не исчезающим, не остающимся неизменным, не рождающимся, не умирающим. Это — конец страдания.
> Уд. VIII. 1
> Существует Нерождённое, Невозникшее, Несозданное, Неконструированное. И если бы не существовало этого Нерождённого, этого Невозникшего, этого Несозданного, Неконструированного, то покинуть мир рождённого, возникшего, созданного, конструированного, было бы невозможно.
> Но поскольку существует Нерождённое, Невозникшее, Несозданное, Неконструированное, есть возможность покинуть мир рождённого, возникшего, созданного, конструированного.
> Уд. VIII. 3


Напоминает Праджняпарамиту. Если в праджняпарамитском (шуньявадинском) контексте это всё понимать, то тогда да, всё понятно с этими цитатами. Но если буквально то это просто атмавада какая-то.




> Вот такого существования у Будды в Ниббане нет.


Значит, либо Будда не стал буддой, либо ПК возник из несуществования его проговорившего.

----------


## Топпер

> Напоминает Праджняпарамиту. Если в праджняпарамитском (шуньявадинском) контексте это всё понимать, то тогда да, всё понятно с этими цитатами. Но если буквально то это просто атмавада какая-то.


Поэтому и нужны комментарии в соответствии с традицией.



> Значит, либо Будда не стал буддой, либо ПК возник из несуществования его проговорившего.


Если учесть, что он преодолел сансару и нашёл Путь, то всё же стал.

----------


## Won Soeng

Топпер, а по какой причине на первом, втором и третьем соборах палийский канон пополнялся, а позднее никакие пополнения в канон более не принимались? Что случилось на третьем соборе?

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, а по какой причине на первом, втором и третьем соборах палийский канон пополнялся, а позднее никакие пополнения в канон более не принимались? Что случилось на третьем соборе?


На Первом Соборе были зачитаны Сутанта и Виная.
На Втором Соборе - произошел первый раскол.
На Третьем Соборе - второй раскол. На Третьем принята редакция Абхидхаммы и записана Катаватху.
На Четвёртом Соборе Типитаку записывают на пальмовых листьях.
После этого соборов долго не было. Пятый проведён в 19 веке в Бирме.

----------


## Топпер

> Напоминает Праджняпарамиту. Если в праджняпарамитском (шуньявадинском) контексте это всё понимать, то тогда да, всё понятно с этими цитатами. Но если буквально то это просто атмавада какая-то.


А вот ещё больше напоминает:



> - Как по твоему мнению, Анурадха, видимая форма (rūpa) неизменна или изменчива?’
> - Изменчива, почтенный.
> - А то, что изменчиво, мучительно или приятно?
> - Мучительно, почтенный.
> - А о том, что изменчиво, мучительно, подвержено превратностям, разумно ли считать: "Это моё, я являюсь этим, это моя душа или постоянная сущность"?
> - Конечно, нет, почтенный.
> - Чувство неизменно или изменчиво?
> - Изменчиво, почтенный.
> - А то, что изменчиво, мучительно или приятно?
> ...

----------


## Huandi

Еще немножко, и опять в Тхереваде найдется Атман, блаженствующий в вечной Ниббане....

----------


## Fritz

Да не, последний абзац, про существование и несуществование, явно праджняпарамитский и махаянский, спасает таки всю тхеравадинскую макрокартину. Это ж срединный путь! )))Балансирование над двумя пропастями - пропастью, в которой найдётся атман и пропастью в которой исчезают непонятно чьи ккхандхи. ))) Кто потерял скандхи?

Я вот ещё хотел спросить у Топпера, моежет ли он  кратенько но ёмко сказать что такое камма, определение чтоли, своими словами.

----------


## Huandi

Там всё проще - к Татхагате неприменимы понятия бхава\абхава. Неприменимы не потому, что у него какая-то более крутая и запредельная бхава, а потому, что бытийствовать может лишь субстанция. Татхагата же не видит ничего, как субстанцию - он освободился от такого ложного мышления. 

Или попроще - существовать или несуществовать (прекратить существование) могут скандхи. Татхагата - не скандхи.

----------


## Fritz

> Неприменимы не потому, что у него какая-то более крутая и запредельная бхава,


Ну вот в махаяне и введены татхагата-скандхи.




> Татхагата же не видит ничего, как субстанцию - он освободился от такого ложного мышления.


Следовательно существование или несуществование скандх не влияет на наличие буддовости (таковости\постижения истины) и стремление избавиться от скандх - страстное влечение по присвоению скандх. Иными словами, по махаянско-еретически, нирвана пуста сансарой или тождественна ей, т.к. нирвана - это истина (соответствие) о сансаре, скандхи (сансара) такие какие они есть. Где здесь некая запредельность сансаре непонятно.

----------


## Huandi

Если нет присваивания\осебячивания скандх, то нет и причины жить для себя, для ощущения неких переживаний. Но ничего не мешает продолжить существование для пользы других, как, в частности, делают архаты. А так как у простых существ может возникнуть ложное мнение, что под "существованием для других" прячется некое бытие для себя, и это лишь привяжет к бытию, то настоятельно необходимо демонстрировать уход в Паринирвану.

(это примерное переложение классической махаяны без праджняпарамиты)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Он осознаёт: "Исчерпано перерождение, доведена до совершенства праведная жизнь, сделано то, что надлежало сделать, больше не последует здешнее существование".


А как Вы думаете, что имел ввиду Будда в Махапариниббане сутте, говоря, что если бы пожелал, то мог бы оставаться в этом мире в течении кальпы до ее конца? Неужели в том же теле?

----------


## Fritz

> то нет и причины жить для себя,


Точно так же нет причин не жить для себя.




> А так как у простых существ может возникнуть ложное мнение, что под "существованием для других" прячется некое бытие для себя, и это лишь привяжет к бытию, то настоятельно необходимо демонстрировать уход в Паринирвану.


Тоже верно. Но всё же это проблема плохих учеников, а не учителей. Негров и шерифа.)))

----------


## Топпер

> А как Вы думаете, что имел ввиду Будда в Махапариниббане сутте, говоря, что если бы пожелал, то мог бы оставаться в этом мире в течении кальпы до ее конца? Неужели в том же теле?


Да, в том же теле. У Будды были такие способности.

----------


## Топпер

> Да не, последний абзац, про существование и несуществование, явно праджняпарамитский и махаянский, спасает таки всю тхеравадинскую макрокартину. Это ж срединный путь! )))Балансирование над двумя пропастями - пропастью, в которой найдётся атман и пропастью в которой исчезают непонятно чьи ккхандхи. ))) Кто потерял скандхи?


Тут спасать нечего. Картина и так полная и логичная.



> Я вот ещё хотел спросить у Топпера, моежет ли он  кратенько но ёмко сказать что такое камма, определение чтоли, своими словами.


Камма - это намерение выраженное через ум, речь или тело.

----------


## Fritz

Cпасибо, Топпер.

Да, а намерение в смысле четана?

----------


## Топпер

Да.

----------


## Dondhup

> А как Вы думаете, что имел ввиду Будда в Махапариниббане сутте, говоря, что если бы пожелал, то мог бы оставаться в этом мире в течении кальпы до ее конца? Неужели в том же теле?


В нашей с Вами тибетской традиции считается, что Будды обрел паринирвану в прошлой жизни и проявил нирманакаю чтобы показать уход в нирвану. 
Нирманакая не имеет ограничений в отличие от тела человека.

----------


## Fritz

Дондуп, Вы ничего непонимаете в буддизме! Являть нирманакая - это грязная Дхамма, а иметь способность жить сколько угодно, это чистая Дхамма.

----------


## Топпер

> Дондуп, Вы ничего непонимаете в буддизме! Являть нирманакая - это грязная Дхамма, а иметь способность жить сколько угодно, это чистая Дхамма.


Да, это слово самого Будды:



> И Благословенный сказал: "Ананда, кто развивал, тренировал, укреплял, взращивал, внимательно изучал и довел до совершенства четыре основы психических сил (иддхи), мог бы, если бы пожелал, оставаться здесь в течение калпы или до конца её. Татхагата, о Ананда свершил это. Таким образом, Татхагата может, если бы пожелал, оставаться здесь в течение калпы или до конца её
> ...........
> 
> И когда были сказаны те слова, почтенный Ананда обратился к Благословенному и сказал: "Благоволи, Господин, остаться на земле в сей калпе! Пребудь, о Благословенный, на благо и счастье бесчисленного множества живых существ, из сострадания к миру, ради блага и счастья людей и богов!"
> "Довольно, Ананда, не умоляй Татхагату. Миновало время для таких просьб".
> ...........
> 
> И когда был так ясен намек, так очевидна подсказка, не понял ты, не обратился к Татхагате, не умолял его: "Благоволи, Господин, пребыть здесь всю сию калпу! О Благословенный, живи на благо и счастье бесчисленного множества живых существ, из сострадания к миру, на радость и счастье и благо людей и богов". Если бы ты умолял Татхагату, Татхагата быть может и отклонил бы твой призыв до двух раз, но на третий он бы принял его. Вот в чем твоя ошибка, Ананда, твоя вина!
> Но не говорил ли я прежде, Ананда, что в природе вещей дорогих нам и близких, что должны мы рано или поздно, разлучиться с ними, покинуть их, расстаться? И как же может быть, чтобы рожденное, обретшее жизнь, сотворенное, в самом себе несущее разрушение, не разрушилось никогда? Нет, не может такого быть. И это, Ананда, то, что Татхагата отверг, оставил, отбросил, отринул. Ибо Татхагата сказал единожды и для всех: "Вскоре наступит час Париниббаны Татхагаты. Через три месяца от сего дня скончается Татхагата. И не будет того, чтобы ради жизни здесь Татхагата изменил слову – это невозможно.
> Махапариниббана сутта.

----------


## Zom

Ещё нужно отметить что подразумевается под кальпой. Нарада Тхера, например, писал что под кальпой подразумевается срок в 120 лет.

И даже если подразумевать под кальпой "миллионы квадраллионов" или сколько там?.. то, в данном случае Будда не остался, видимо, по той причине, что чем дальше от момента Его просветления - тем меньше способных достичь, а потом - даже способных примерно понять. Посему пустая трата времени -)

(ну это опять мои личные мнения) -)

----------


## Топпер

Либо наоборот: потому, что были ученики способные передавать Дхамму дальше.

----------


## Huandi

> И когда был так ясен намек, так очевидна подсказка, не понял ты, не обратился к Татхагате, не умолял его


Какая-то фигня с этими просьбами. Мог бы и сам остаться, зачем все сваливать на Ананду?

----------


## Топпер

Будде виднее.

----------


## Huandi

Виднее то виднее, но совершенно не в его стиле. (то есть, есть вероятность позднего возникновения данной части текста)

----------


## Топпер

Согласен. Это необычное место в Каноне.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Да, в том же теле. У Будды были такие способности.


Возможно, речь идет именно о жизни в том же теле. Раз индийские махасиддхи жили по несколько сотен лет, то почему Будда не мог бы прожить пару-тройку миллиардов  :Smilie: . Но вопрос еще вот какой. Если я Вас правильно понял, то после достижения Ниббаны с остатком под деревом Бодхи, Будда продолжал жить, так как была остаточная карма из прошлых жизней, когда она себя исчерпала, тело Будды умерло и больше никаких рождений не последовало, так как после просветления Будда новой кармы не накапливал. 

Если же Будда мог бы жить всю кальпу, то возникает вопрос - что бы послужило причиной для этого? Старая карма исчерпала бы себя уже лет через 40 после просветления, а как тогда проятнуть остальные миллиарды? 

Имхо, слова Будды, что прожить он мог бы "если бы пожелал" очень перекликаются с махаянской точкой зрения, где новые перерождения бодхисаттв являются пожеланиями и обетами, данными ими ранее.

----------


## Топпер

> Если я Вас правильно понял, то после достижения Ниббаны с остатком под деревом Бодхи, Будда продолжал жить, так как была остаточная карма из прошлых жизней, когда она себя исчерпала, тело Будды умерло и больше никаких рождений не последовало, так как после просветления Будда новой кармы не накапливал.


Здесь, наверное, лучше говорить не об исчёрпании *всей* прошлой каммы, а о окончании срока жизни *этого тела* в котором Будда достиг Просветления.
Вся прошлая камма не связанная с этим телом, после достижения Просветления уже не имеет почвы для того, что бы дать плод. Но плод в виде наличествующего тела уже создан и он не отменяется Просветлением.



> Если же Будда мог бы жить всю кальпу, то возникает вопрос - что бы послужило причиной для этого? Старая карма исчерпала бы себя уже лет через 40 после просветления, а как тогда проятнуть остальные миллиарды?


Тело старится и разрушается не вследствии негативной каммы, как таковой, а в следствие непостоянства любой составной системы.
Но даже у простого человека этот процесс может несколько варьироваться в зависимости от обстоятельств. Например, образа жизни, болезней, питания, и т.п. Что же тогда говорить о Будде, иддхи которого очень мощны.

Кстати, когда говорят о жизни длинною в кальпу, в Тхерваде чаще подразумевают срок в ещё одну человеческую жизнь.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Т.е. с точки зрения Махаяны Тхеравада - частный случай Махаяны.
> 
> Но Тхеравада не придерживается подобного взгляда.


Давайте не будем смешивать разные по природе понятия. Тхеравада - одна из школ или традиций южного буддизма. Махаяна же - это не школа и не традиция. Поэтому говорить, что "Махаяна рассматривает Тхераваду как частный случай" - неверно. Махаяна этим не занимается.  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

Посмотрите по форуму. Подобная точка зрения (про частный случай) здесь не редка.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Посмотрите по форуму. Подобная точка зрения (про частный случай) здесь не редка.


Это ошибка. Приведу вам такую аналогию между развитием буддизма в разных странах и эволюцией операционной системы Linux.

В буддизме, как и в Linux, есть базовое "ядро", состоящее из ключевых положений, которые отличают буддизм от прочих мирских и религиозных филосовских систем. Это ядро развивалось группами независимых "разработчиков". И на сегодня мы имеем несколько независимых реализаций - современных буддийских школ. Например, четыре основные школы Тибетского буддизма включают в себя компоненты учений Хинаяны (правила Винаи и обеты, институт монашества), Махаяны, и тантрические учения.

----------


## Топпер

Понятно. линуксом и тибетским буддимом, извините, не очень интересуюсь.  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> "Махаяна рассматривает Тхераваду как частный случай"


Хинаяну, хинаяну так рассматривает. Вроде, тут есть традиция, Тхераваду не считать хинаяной?

----------


## До

> "Махаяна рассматривает Тхераваду как частный случай"
> 			
> 		
> 
> Хинаяну, хинаяну так рассматривает. Вроде, тут есть традиция, Тхераваду не считать хинаяной?


Да и почему _частный_ случай, если это _другая_ колесница, бодхисаттваяна. Частный случай может быть у буддизма вообще или у всех учений Будды вообще, но тогда и махаяна, это тоже частный случай.

ps. Я придумал аналогию - вот мама воспитывает сына и дочь, не значит же, что воспитание дочери, это частный случай воспитания сына? Хотя сын и признает воспитание дочери то-же маминым.

----------


## Zom

> что воспитание дочери, это частный случай воспитания сына?


Что-то мне сразу вспомнился один не совсем обычный продавец статуэток в Тайланде -)

----------


## Huandi

> Да и почему частный случай, если это другая колесница, бодхисаттваяна.


Хинаяне учат тоже бодхисаттвы (Шакьямуни). Потому.

----------


## До

> Хинаяне учат тоже бодхисаттвы (Шакьямуни). Потому.


Продолжая аналогию - дочь, когда выростет, будет учить своего сына...

----------


## Huandi

Воспитание и сына и дочери это частные случаи воспитания детей. Бодхисаттва - профессиональный воспитатель. Махаяна - обучение воспитателя.

----------

